# 🏥Requesting a Type Diagnosis!



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

You've probably seen me around this subforum, but I'd figured I should see what it's like to be the one answering the questions. And hey, maybe I'm mistyped. You should tell me. 

I'm curious to know how you would go typing people through this questionnaire so that maybe I can emulate how you did it.
———
*[1] Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
I'm quite calm, cause I've got this funky music playing as I write. I'm a 25-year-old male. I've also accepted an external set of ethics as my own. Maybe that would change something?

*[2] What kind of person are you and why?*
Well I know I'm not like other people. It's not like I go out of my way to be special or anything, but I find myself a lot of times at odds with regular social conventions and how people are supposedly supposed to think. I'll probably elaborate on this in a later question somewhere.

I guess I'm kinda nerdy? I not only enjoy all the subjects that I do: like quantum physics, biology, programming (though I know about none of these to a high level) I also find myself enjoying a bunch of the other nerdy subjects that other people could come up with. I would say I'm good-natured. If I'm not learning something new or talking to myself, I'm probably thinking about what other people are thinking about. Wish I could just ask them without any consequences D:

I'd use the words gentle and straight as good descriptors of myself.

*[3] What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?*
I always dreamed to be a hospitable and dutiful person, someone people could rely on and trust, while still approachable. I'm very grateful for all the help I've been given throughout my life from people willing to listen and showed they cared about me. Maybe I can help someone else out through their trying times. 

I can't imagine myself turning into an evil or selfish person, but what I do fear is being unable to progress towards being more hospitable and dutiful. They're less tangible goals, which means that I may miss being able to measure my progress. So maybe I'll slack off. Inactivity is what I needed to be helped out of, so it's possible I'll just fall back into this habit of mind.

*[4] A. What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? B. If you could change one thing about your personality, what would it be? Why?*
My unwillingness to hurt other people. Even when I'm pushed, I find it hard to lash out against other people. I do get angry, but not very much. Back when I was young, I bullied someone for an hour, and I felt really bad about it. I think that changed me.

I wish I was more comfortable in social situations. A strong desire of mine is to make other people feel comfortable with me, but I know that if I'm uncomfortable with them, they won't be, but the way I go about this might be self-defeating. I try to me more comfortable with them by studying them... but people get suspicious, and I get uncomfortable with their barriers they then put up. I'll figure it out one day :x

*[5] Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
I've had people suggest that I had Asperger's, someone else called me a robot, and other people call me an extrovert, sometimes I also hear cute. Well, I break a lot of social conventions in the pursuit to get to know people better. For example, I enjoy asking people to self-evaluate and describe themselves to me. I also mean every single one of my questions. When I ask, "How are you?" I really want to know exactly how you feel about life and how healthy you think you are. 

Some people think I'm extroverted but this is only because I highly value social interaction. I spend, and want to spend most of my time by myself, but for the 10% of the time I'm with other people, I want them to be happy, I want to learn about them. If there's anything more than three or four people, I clam up. Too many people, too much social atmosphere to analyze.

When people call me cute, what I think they mean is that I "mean well," which... they would be right? because when I look up the definition for cute, I don't think that's me. 

*[6] What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
The answer to this question would be religious in nature.

*[7] What makes you like the personalities of some people?*
If they're benevolent. A bonus if they're open and honest and humble.

*[8] What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
If they're malevolent. I don't care how talented someone can be if they only use it for selfish gain. I also get kind of annoyed at people overly hesitant to form conclusions. We're all given a set of data, and that data most often points us one way or the other. 

*[9] How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*
I freeze. I run my head over all the possible problems, all the possible solutions, and then do more research on what could be done better. I pick the most likely to be effective answer and then stop there. Yes, I have an answer but I need to recheck to make sure it's going to be right for a lonnng time. Generally, I avoid lacking the knowledge to deal with situations by avoiding those situations in the first place. 

One afternoon, I was sent to rekey a compound lock, but I didn't know how to rekey it. The thing must have been made of 20+ separate small pieces. I attempted to gather all the information possible. The first thing I did was call my boss, he didn't know. I scoured the internet and manuals and youtube videos. By the end of the day, it fit together but some part was loose and the lock didn't work. Frustrated, I headed home.

*[10] How do you judge new ideas?*
I'll consider most ideas, but they can't cause harm or I'll reject them almost immediately. Nihilism, absurdism, and stuff like it just sap away at people's will to live as well as their desire to find a satisfying answer to the meaning of life. 

*[11] What tends to weigh on your decisions?*
Uhh, if it produces good in the world or not? and how it affects other people.

*[12] A. What activities energize you most? B. What activities drain you most? Why?*
I enjoy small-scale social interactions. These include: going with a friend to a quiet restaurant so we can discuss all that is interesting in life, having a discussion over a board game so I don't have to think about the intensity of conversation we should be having. I also really enjoy learning, especially if it can broaden our perception of the world or be used to optimize something. That's why I enjoy both quantum physics and civil engineering videos.

Well, I really hate driving in traffic because not only do I need to worry about hitting and getting hit, but people also don't follow the rules that would ensure safety. There exist mindsets that would allow people to drive with less stress, but some people decide to break the rules AND expect the rest of the traffic to stop for them.

*[13] A. Describe what an enjoyable situation is for you. B. Describe what a stressful situation is for you.*
Wouldn't this be the same as above? Anyway, I get stressed if I can't find a way to have a peaceful relationship with someone. Some causes might be that they had an unsaid expectation of me, yet decided I needed to have known it before I broke it.

*[14] Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?*
Authority is fine, it keeps control. Some authorities are made up of imperfect people being lead by other imperfect beings, but they have been placed there for reasons. It's usually better if we just give them a measure of respect than to revolt. Parents, police, doctors, teachers, older people should all be given honor and listened to, but there is no reason to be giving up your values.

*[15] Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*
Now that I think about it, this would be quite an odd question to ask people. 

Order is good. I like order, that's why I like Japan. Strong social order. Cones and signs everywhere letting people know exactly what's expected of them. Chaos is fine too. That's just the stuff that isn't planned out yet. Life's a bit more exciting that way and things are going to go wrong at some point. Best be patient and adaptable. 

I like order, but I'm not that orderly myself, maybe only when explaining something to someone. 

*[16] How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
Reading people's intentions is something I do fairly constantly. The amalgamation of peoples' word choice and punctuation (and in real life, their tone and volume) give many details about what they are thinking about, but however many details I can collect, there is never enough to pin down exactly what other people are thinking. My guess fills the rest of that gap.

I don't really have hunches about anything else, I just choose based only likely -> less likely.

*[17] Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
I think before speaking, well, more accurately, I attempt to organize my thoughts but not so much my words before they escape my mouth. I want to have a clear idea I want to tell someone else, and they should understand when I tell them. Sometimes I can't find the right words. Most of the time I just won't say anything.

Less commonly, if I need someone to work a thought out with me, I'll speak my thoughts aloud. Sometimes that "someone" is me. I'll speak as I think.

One-on-one is great.

*[18] What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*
For me, this question is synonymous with #3.

*[19] What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?*
For me, this question is synonymous with #3. I'll just repeat, my fear of being not-progressing just manifests itself as more paralysis. The fear of not moving forward pushes me into a spiral of telling myself about my inactivity I was years ago. I really need to be thinking about why I can be changing instead of why I can't be.

*[20] What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? *
Normally, this would help type other people, but I'm interested in how you will type me, so I'll be skipping this one.
———
Thanks for reading until the end! This was an enlightening exercise. If you decide to explain your typing of me, it would help me type others. As payment, you not only have my gratitude, but you can also have this garden I planted for you:


🌲🌺🌼🌹🌲 ⛅ 🌲🌹🌼🌺🌲​


----------



## wums (Nov 25, 2013)

Have to admit I always felt that INFP didn't look quite right under your avatar. I would type you INTJ. I type by feel but I will try to list some supporting reasons.

Ni dominance:

-Tendency to research and gather as much information before moving to action, mentally simulating action beforehand
-Difficulty with lots of sensory input (disliking driving, lots of people, etc)
-Theoretical disposition, interest in nerdy subjects, refining conceptual knowledge
-Preference for order in the environment (Ni seeks predictable course of future events)
-Focus on organization of thoughts, thinking before speaking
-Susceptibility to inactivity/retreating to mental activity over action
-Having an overarching vision/plan for longterm life progression

Te Auxiliary:

-Comfortable with authority/hierarchy and valuing dutifulness
-Strong concern for direct practical impact of actions on the environment (desire for benevolence and fear of hurting people particularly has to do with your enneagram type, but the Te part of this is focus on influencing the external environment in a positive direction with more emphasis on the impact of actions instead of the values behind them)
-Strong interest in subjects regarding objective knowledge (facts) about the workings of the surrounding world, e.g. STEM subjects--primarily defining the world through rules and systems
-Primarily measuring value in the form of concrete progress toward a goal/vision (as opposed to depth of self-knowledge as Fi dom/aux would measure value)


OK I would list more but I'm running out of mental gas. I'm bad at explaining my thoughts. Either way good luck figuring it out!


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

INFP


----------



## Plusless (Aug 19, 2020)

These questionnaires usually lead to answering purely the conclusions that the person has made, not the progress of how the conclusion was formed and that causes difficulties with typing.

"A strong desire of mine is to make other people feel comfortable *with me*" - Fi.

Comfort seeking through explaining the world around you in question 9 and 16 would suggest Ne and Si.

I am leaning more towards INFP from the way you see order and chaos and relating yourself with others. Your enneagram would be the motivator you have for developing more Te traits in your interests and also explain the avoidance of conflict you present, so I would guess x59 or x69 tritype.



secondpassing said:


> As payment, you not only have my gratitude, but you can also have this garden I planted for you: 🌲🌺🌼🌹🌲 ⛅ 🌲🌹🌼🌺🌲


All I needed to read. I diagnose you with stage 4 INFP, it will likely be terminal.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

wums said:


> Have to admit I always felt that INFP didn't look quite right under your avatar. I would type you INTJ. I type by feel but I will try to list some supporting reasons.
> 
> Ni dominance:
> 
> ...


Typing by feel- you won't be the first, because I think some of us have recognized what each type is supposed to look like to the point we feel we kinda just know. Typing by feel makes up a good portion of my own thought process when typing others as well. I often get INTJ in those text-classifiers, so my writing style might remind people of an INTJ, or I am one.

Your findings towards Ni were intriguing. It's the function I can least understand. All I know that it's related to people whose brainwaves light up all at once and that somehow people are supposed to prefer to organize abstract concepts, but I thought that would be more related to Te. After studying some subject, should people want to implement it in the external environment, a prerequisite would be to organize everything that could be applied.

Thanks wums.


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

I was going to guess Ni at first but I noticed there's a heavy emphasis on empathy in your answers--you like to understand people but there's a...hm...sensitivity here that Fe seems to lack in its own responses. You tend to frame things around order and necessity of order and being able to derive order from things you see around you, but it doesn't seem to come as instinctually to you, which makes me think Te. The coordination and emphasis on people with 'order' being the backbone of how you see the world really makes me think Fi-dom with Te lower in your stack.

INFP probably.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

Thank you to everyone who decided to explain why you typed me that way. It's the hard part. I really want to be leaving a 4-letter type on other people's questionnaire answers, but sometimes they ask why. "That's who you are. My explanation will be insufficient without your self-introspection," is what I think when they ask.

@eeo I took it well-salted, don't worry. A couple of places where you found Si leads me wondering if I understand that function as well as I thought I did. Little off topic but, seeing that you're 6w5 do you also see INTJ behavioral tendencies within yourself?

@Plusless I would agree. Finding out the "progress of how the conclusion was formed" is a difficult task and has me thinking about how this questionnaire could be improved. It'll never reach the level of confidence to type people that would compare to study and self-introspection, but it could approach it. _Maybe_.

@Enistery Still processing what you wrote. Truly, I have a hard time understanding Ni. 
Also, I think you've correctly identified my focus on order. It was easy to see how you came to your conclusion. Thanks.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

secondpassing said:


> @eeo I took it well-salted, don't worry. A couple of places where you found Si leads me wondering if I understand that function as well as I thought I did. Little off topic but, seeing that you're 6w5 do you also see INTJ behavioral tendencies within yourself?


Don't wonder just yet, I'm probably the one in the dark about things.

It might be the 5 wing. I'm mostly going with how INTJs can appear in text, and there's a tinge of that in yours.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

I would also have to say INFP.
My brain is not much more than liquified paste at the moment, so I wouldn't expect too much, but I'll do my best to explain my reasoning.

So an INFPs cognitive functions are Fi-Ne-Si-Te (I'm doing this more so to remind myself lol)

I think you are an dominant Fi user. You seem to filter experiences through your principles and morals.
For example, you seem to relate to other people by using your morals. You like people who display benevolence, because that's a character trait that you personally value. It's not simply because it helps create a good environment for you to achieve your goals. You also make your decisions based on what good it can do for other people. Good is largely a subjective term, and it varies from person to person. An Fe user would mainly go for "what makes people happy", but making people happy, and doing good are sometimes two different things.
You also make a lot of moral judgements, like how you could never consider yourself becoming an "evil" person.

The only two Fi dom users are INFPs and ISFPs. The next functions will determine which one I think you are.

I think you are an Si user, as you tend to like structures and order. It also can create a sense of complacency when you are not engaging with other possibilities (Which you've stated is something that you struggle with).
Not saying that you don't like engaging new possibilities, but I think you like to do that within the confines of a system that provides some sort of "safety net" or sense of comfort.

Lastly, I think you are a Te user as well. The main giveaway was your reluctance to accept information of which the conclusion is something you don't want to accept.
For example, you told us you would never accept nihilism because of how it affects people. You didn't state that you refused nihilism because the logic of it didn't make sense. You didn't like the conclusion it presented about humanity.
A Ti user would be more concerned whether the logic of it makes sense or not.

That concludes my analysis (as bad as it might be).
I actually might do this questionnaire sometime too.


----------



## XenTheNomad (Oct 3, 2020)

I can kind of see how people are getting INTJ from your communication style, but I've noticed a lot of INFP guys have that "persona". Your answers still make you sound like an INFP. 



secondpassing said:


> I like order, but I'm not that orderly myself, maybe only when explaining something to someone.


Low Te if I ever heard it, and your responses regarding situations you like/dislike (ex. you like having conversation over a meal in a quiet place which is an activity with low-level, comforting sensory input and a focus on words and ideas while you dislike driving in traffic which is an activity that requires of you high situational awareness and can be overwhelming to the senses) suggests Ne-Si.


----------



## melloi (Jul 14, 2019)

XenTheNomad said:


> Low Te if I ever heard it, and your responses regarding situations you like/dislike (ex. you like having conversation over a meal in a quiet place which is an activity with low-level, comforting sensory input and a focus on words and ideas while you dislike driving in traffic which is an activity that requires of you high situational awareness and can be overwhelming to the senses) suggests Ne-Si.


I don't think Te has anything to do with order. It's more of a Ni/Si thing to seek order and structure in things *or* ideas. Te is concerned with resolution, finality, achievement.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

After more research on Ni as a cognitive function, I still find myself at a loss of truly understanding it. I readily grasp Ne which was defined by other people as "gathers new concepts", but also by other people as a sort of divergent seeking function. I've related a variety of Ne descriptions, even from descriptions from people I find less authoritative on the subject, but since I still cannot "understand" Ni, I'm probably not an Ni-dominant.

While it is true that I support order, especially social order, I see them as a means to an end, a way to ensure the greatest amount of freedom and happiness for others and my beliefs. Also, I think at the base level, I am much more introspective and concerned about feelings.

After a re-review of a number of threads in the INTJ forum, I find myself understanding, but not entirely relating, to their struggles. The cognitive rift between me and other INTJs seems even greater than the rift between me and INFPs that lack a 2 in the enneatype. I'm mixing theories here, but I think it would be useful in doing so. 

I strongly believe I've typed myself correctly as 629, and I think that tritype is quite unlikely to be an INTJ. Using the Big5, my conscientiousness is very low. While I definitely wish it to be higher, it reveals that I'm probably not a J.

As should be, I have much more to learn and consider, especially about Ni, but for the time being, I think INFP is what I am most likely to be. Once again, I'd like to thank everyone for typing me, you were a great help in helping me see what you see.


----------



## melloi (Jul 14, 2019)

secondpassing said:


> After more research on Ni as a cognitive function, I still find myself at a loss of truly understanding it.


In my understanding, the best description of Ni would be: "The dog runs around its owner, because the moon spins around the earth, because the electron orbits the nucleus, because a man asks a woman out."
While Ne gathers concepts, Ni cross-references them. So instead of focusing on concepts in their isolated form, it looks at what interconnects all concepts, and speaks more of those interconnections, which is why Ni-speak can sometimes anecdotally be viewed as delirious drivel, as it speaks not about patterns but about patterns-in-patterns.

So, if Ne would describe how unique a certain philosophy is.
Ni would find a way to describe how all philosophies are actually interconnected and are saying the same thing. (although would likely fall on deaf ears, because pattern-in-pattern isn't easy to grasp for people who don't practice it as default means of daily thought)

Ne therefore may focus on describing the amazing features of a new gadget.
Ni will then focus on describing the amazing way to sort all those new gadgets into an ordered system/list based on their amazing features.
Hence, why Ne is closer to "gathering" while Ni is closer to "ordering/sorting" in the world of concepts/patterns.


----------



## wums (Nov 25, 2013)

secondpassing said:


> After more research on Ni as a cognitive function, I still find myself at a loss of truly understanding it. I readily grasp Ne which was defined by other people as "gathers new concepts", but also by other people as a sort of divergent seeking function. I've related a variety of Ne descriptions, even from descriptions from people I find less authoritative on the subject, but since I still cannot "understand" Ni, I'm probably not an Ni-dominant.
> 
> While it is true that I support order, especially social order, I see them as a means to an end, a way to ensure the greatest amount of freedom and happiness for others and my beliefs. Also, I think at the base level, I am much more introspective and concerned about feelings.
> 
> ...


I think time is the best tool in understanding your own type. Sounds like you reached a conclusive point for now. Understanding only grows with time anyway, so it's all progress in the end. It will probably just feel clearer and clearer over time. Good luck!

Oh yeah. Don't know if this helps but, one other thing that seems to pretty consistently correlate to if a person uses Ne(Si) or NI is whether or not you tend to focus more on the past (as you've lived it) or on the future. People who use Si (e.g. INFPs) tend to place importance on past events and experience them like important autobiographical facts, like building blocks of their own personal reality that help shape their worldview and identity, as well as usually wanting to hold onto certain items that hold sentimental value about the past. They feel invested in the past, and preserving important aspects of the past.

People who use Ni usually look instead toward the future, identifying with a certain course of future events, and building their sense of meaning/view of reality around that instead. They may reminisce about the past or get nostalgic but rarely does it shape their sense of self. In that case they're more likely to pick and choose the things they find interesting about the past rather than holding it all as equally important parts of a personal timeline. Having some ongoing expectation of what is to come, and feeling invested in future events, is a big part of Ni's relationship to reality.


----------



## 545769 (Apr 3, 2019)

You do seem INFP with that happy little garden at the end of your post. Lol But you do come across slightly different than an INFP. Like I understand there are so many types of INFPs, but you sometimes do have a different vibe. I don’t know INTJs very well, but I can see how that conclusion was brought up. I really don’t have an answer, I actually came here just to stalk your answers. 🤣 I too socialize by analyzing. And the funny thing is I do that to others all the time, but I get uncomfortable if anyone does it to me. Lol Well, in real life anyway. On this site I think it’s a given as we are all here for the same reason. Haha 

You do have more of a “logical” vibe to you (I don’t even know if that’s the right word) but then I’m an INFP and I find I can be super logical too. People have even typed my as ENTP/INTP over the Internet in conversation because of how when I’m writing and thinking, I sound a lot different/more mechanical then how I live my life..I’m not sure if that makes any sense to you but anyway...But maybe that’s what is happening to you. But I also change around depending on my mood/health, while you seem fairly stable and the same all the way through. I dunno, I’m just rambling now. Or thinking out loud. Well, not very loudly since it’s in writing. 😛


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

wums said:


> I think time is the best tool in understanding your own type. Sounds like you reached a conclusive point for now. Understanding only grows with time anyway, so it's all progress in the end. It will probably just feel clearer and clearer over time. Good luck!
> 
> Oh yeah. Don't know if this helps but, one other thing that seems to pretty consistently correlate to if a person uses Ne(Si) or NI is whether or not you tend to focus more on the past (as you've lived it) or on the future. People who use Si (e.g. INFPs) tend to place importance on past events and experience them like important autobiographical facts, like building blocks of their own personal reality that help shape their worldview and identity, as well as usually wanting to hold onto certain items that hold sentimental value about the past. They feel invested in the past, and preserving important aspects of the past.
> 
> People who use Ni usually look instead toward the future, identifying with a certain course of future events, and building their sense of meaning/view of reality around that instead. They may reminisce about the past or get nostalgic but rarely does it shape their sense of self. In that case they're more likely to pick and choose the things they find interesting about the past rather than holding it all as equally important parts of a personal timeline. Having some ongoing expectation of what is to come, and feeling invested in future events, is a big part of Ni's relationship to reality.


I'm not entirely sure I can use that just yet, but I'll see if I can fit that into some future understanding that I have. I would say I'm very future-oriented, but I'm not sure if it's in the same way that you describe. I think I'm very much an optimizer, I notice what hasn't worked in the past but are constantly trying to do the same thing but in a better way. I can't really tell if that's supposed to be Si or Ni. For being invested in certain items, I can see that. I've saved up quite a few cards that meant something to me. 

I wonder how it's like to be invested in future events. They haven't happened yet. Like I want them to happen, but maybe it won't turn out that way. I'm taking that since I have this thought that maybe I'm still Ne-Si? <-rhetorical question

I'll keep what you said in mind. Thank you.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

Sweet but Psycho said:


> You do seem INFP with that happy little garden at the end of your post. Lol But you do come across slightly different than an INFP. Like I understand there are so many types of INFPs, but you sometimes do have a different vibe. I don’t know INTJs very well, but I can see how that conclusion was brought up. I really don’t have an answer, I actually came here just to stalk your answers. 🤣 I too socialize by analyzing. And the funny thing is I do that to others all the time, but I get uncomfortable if anyone does it to me. Lol Well, in real life anyway. On this site I think it’s a given as we are all here for the same reason. Haha
> 
> You do have more of a “logical” vibe to you (I don’t even know if that’s the right word) but then I’m an INFP and I find I can be super logical too. People have even typed my as ENTP/INTP over the Internet in conversation because of how when I’m writing and thinking, I sound a lot different/more mechanical then how I live my life..I’m not sure if that makes any sense to you but anyway...But maybe that’s what is happening to you. But I also change around depending on my mood/health, while you seem fairly stable and the same all the way through. I dunno, I’m just rambling now. Or thinking out loud. Well, not very loudly since it’s in writing. 😛


All good. I do the same to other people as well. The questionnaires are rather revealing of people's character. Sometimes you can see people being very hard on themself, so it leads one to wonder, are they as bad as they say they are? And then you find out later, no, they weren't, they're just hyper-aware of their faults.

Hey! but if you posted a questionnaire, I'd definitely read it. (Though I wouldn't be able to type you off of it. I've made up my mind about what type you are already.)

Maybe I talk like a "logical" person, but I'm sure I'm not! I was just grinning from ear-to-ear that you weren't bitter at me for not replying to you earlier. 😅 

If I cherry-picked a couple of posts of which to type you off of, I can see a resemblance to INTP, but no, you sound like the type you are. I feel like on the inside, both you and I just want to scream at people. "HEY!!! YOOO!!!" kind of thing, but for some reason or another it just comes out rather formal-like.


----------



## 545769 (Apr 3, 2019)

secondpassing said:


> All good. I do the same to other people as well. The questionnaires are rather revealing of people's character. Sometimes you can see people being very hard on themself, so it leads one to wonder, are they as bad as they say they are? And then you find out later, no, they weren't, they're just hyper-aware of their faults.
> 
> Hey! but if you posted a questionnaire, I'd definitely read it. (Though I wouldn't be able to type you off of it. I've made up my mind about what type you are already.)
> 
> ...


Yes, they are for sure. And I understand that, I’m usually one of those hyper aware people too. Everyone around me thinks I’m this super great and gentle person and I’m like, “Nah, I really am not as nice as you think.” But nobody ever believes me...my really relaxed outside appearance is really only there to keep the passionate inside of me from being let loose in an immature or inappropriate manner. Lol And the childish zest for life that I try to bring to people’s lives is only to keep the really morbid and serious side of me from taking me over. 😛

I’ll let you know if I do take one. Maybe one day. ☺ I’ve just been wanting to wait a bit before delving into that stuff again. I change too fast as a person right now for them to really be worthwhile. I mean, I’ve never typed as anything other than INFP on the standard tests, but anyway. I feel like every other side of me changes fast.

Oh no worries at all! I would never be bitter about something like that. And I’m happy to have made you grin. I do like to make people happy! 😁

As for the formal writing comment, that gave me a good laugh. 🤣 That’s exactly what it’s like.


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

Your worldview seems very much focused on ethics and relationships, certainly more than mine. You strike me as very NF. Some of the traits you listed also strongly remind me of INFXs in my life. Specifically:


Being fascinated by people and wanting to get closer but being hesitant, at times overthinking
Unwillingness to hurt people (even sometimes at your own expense?)
Psychologically evaluating people for fun, sometimes to the point where it's weird?
No empty "how are you", genuinely wanting to know how people are doing
Wanting your relationships to be peaceful, being uncomfortable with conflict



secondpassing said:


> Reading people's intentions is something I do fairly constantly. The amalgamation of peoples' word choice and punctuation (and in real life, their tone and volume) give many details about what they are thinking about, but however many details I can collect, there is never enough to pin down exactly what other people are thinking. My guess fills the rest of that gap.


That reminded me of this passage about Fi in Dario Nardi's book "Neuroscience of Personality":



> The Fi types often enter a special listening mode. They are consummate listeners. The thoroughly engage all brain regions that process voice, words, and sounds; moreover, they may easily enter a unique whole-brain state when listening to other people, whoever those people might be.
> 
> The Fi types can listen in a holistic way that recruits all regions of the neocortex. When someone starts talking, they enter this state, which shows on the EEG monitor as a solid bright blue. All regions are alert and yet relaxed and open to input; also, all regions are in synch rather than jumping around. The whole brain acts as a metaphorical still pond that allows a speaker to project herself and be heard. In the midst of a contentious debate, most people jump to formulate a response even before others have finished their turn. Yet the Fi types can really wait patiently and keep listening.


I type thee... INFP!


----------



## LizaChumbalaya (Apr 24, 2014)

I know this thread is incredibly old, but to be honest you do not sound like an INFP at all. Perhaps it might be the fact that you are a 6w5 and most INFPs tend to be 4s or 9s, but you actually remind me of an INTJ I used to know back in high school, whose interests and way of speaking closely aligned with yours. I don’t usually expect most INFPs to have an interest in quantum physics or be that concerned with structure and order for instance.

Then again, you may simply just be more confident and logical than the average INFP and have well-developed Te, but even so, something about this typing for you does not feel quite right. If not that, my second guess would have been INTP. You know yourself better than I do however, so perhaps there is a different side to you that is not being reflected on here that leads you to identify as an INFP. I also know that Fi tends to be a subjective function and that dominant Fi users are not as outwardly emotional as they are stereotyped to be, so I suspect you must have a strong inner set of values that are personal to you in much the same way as a typical INFP would.


----------

